# Where are all the grapplers?



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2004)

Eons ago, if you wanted to train BJJ, you had to travel long distances, or find a guy near you who transformed his garage into a mat.  Now, I see BJJ schools on every street corner of So Cal. Why is this, then one of the quietest forums on the field?  Where did all the grapplers go?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Eons ago, if you wanted to train BJJ, you had to travel long distances, or find a guy near you who transformed his garage into a mat.  Now, I see BJJ schools on every street corner of So Cal. Why is this, then one of the quietest forums on the field?  Where did all the grapplers go?


They were chased away. If you suggest to kenpo guy that they might need grappling they start catterwalling something fierce. Its going to take a person that can explain BJJ using kenpo terms to make kenpo guys warm up to grappling. My instructor can do it, but he doesn't post on this forum. There are just to many dang kenpoists here to make any argument fair. Black Bear knows a lot about Bjj and clearly nothing about kenpo so the discussions with him would have to be centered on a conflict within BJJ.
Sean


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 24, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> They were chased away. If you suggest to kenpo guy that they might need grappling they start catterwalling something fierce. Its going to take a person that can explain BJJ using kenpo terms to make kenpo guys warm up to grappling. My instructor can do it, but he doesn't post on this forum. There are just to many dang kenpoists here to make any argument fair. Black Bear knows a lot about Bjj and clearly nothing about kenpo so the discussions with him would have to be centered on a conflict within BJJ.
> Sean


Bummer.


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup, you're right.  Talking about grappling/BJJ has died down a little.  This part of the forum is devoted solely to that, so feel free to start a new thread!  TOD was correct in his post about people not being too keen on the BJJ thing.  IMO, I tend to think that alot has to do with an ego, or the person not wanting to come to the realization that there is something out there that just may defeat their art!  I look at it like this. If there is something out there that I can learn, take an idea from, or whatever, and have it enhance my current training, or at the very least make me a better MA, then why not do it??

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 24, 2004)

Where did all the grapplers go?  

http://www.jiujitsugear.com/forum/
http://www.mma.tv/
http://www.sherdog.com/
http://news.adcombat.com/

Just to name a few.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 24, 2004)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Where did all the grapplers go?
> 
> http://www.jiujitsugear.com/forum/
> http://www.mma.tv/
> ...


THX!!!  Been out of the loop for a spell.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2004)

I went to a Vale Tudo seminar on Wednesday (and am still rather sore). Grappling with punching mixed in. Very very tiring--I did back-to-back five minute rounds at the end, then another round after some rest.

It puts an interesting new spin on the BJJ.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2004)

We are around you just have to look hard.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Where did all the grapplers go?



I stabbed them.

 :samurai:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> I stabbed them.
> 
> :samurai:



btw...I am only kidding, and I value the grapplers input.

If it is true that they felt like they were being chased away, then that really is too bad.

I certianly didn't participate in the chasing. 

 :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2004)

lol no way


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 21, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> I stabbed them.
> 
> :samurai:



Well, like JDenz says , you gotta look hard, like the outer areas of New Jersey, where the bodies decompose after getting wacked.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2004)

2 words cement shoes


----------



## pknox (Apr 22, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Well, like JDenz says , you gotta look hard, like the outer areas of New Jersey, where the bodies decompose after getting wacked.



Know what ya mean -- Uh, I mean...Ah never mind.


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 25, 2004)

I went to bullshido.com ......


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> 2 words cement shoes



They still use those? Guess the recession forced everybody to cut back! :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

pknox said:
			
		

> Know what ya mean -- Uh, I mean...Ah never mind.



Watch it, someone may think you know something and pay you a visit! :EG:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 28, 2004)

Ya it is always good to not know anything


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I take TKD, but we do some grappling here and there, and I took Judo about 4-5 years ago, so I remember some of it. 


And Cement shoes are the latest fashion by grapplers nowadays! :uhyeah:


----------



## Bod (May 7, 2004)

Talking about grappling is boring. When I have a digital camera and can post pictures, we'll have something to discuss. But talking without pictures is difficult.


----------



## gusano (May 28, 2004)

Where are all the grapplers?That is a good question! Where are all the future grapplers? If anyone is interested in grappling please contact La Academia de Jiu-Jitsu at 716-665-9768. We are located in downtown Jamestown, NY which is about 75 miles south of Buffalo. We are a part of Carlson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Team.

Regards


----------

